# تعرف على أخطر المخلوقات على وجه الأرض !!!



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*
هذا الضفدع هو من أخطر المخلوقات السامه....ضفدع بالغ واحد فقط له سم يكفي 
لقتل 100 رجل.. حيث يتسبب السم بسكته تنفسيه فوريه, حتى تتصور قوة السم, هذا الضفدع مشى على ورق خاص تاركا عليه بعض السم و لما تم عرض هذا الورق على مجموعه من القطط و الكلاب ماتت جميعها*




*
هذا المخلوق من اخطر المخلوقات في البحار. هذا المخلوق الذي حجمه بحجم طابة الجولف يقتل الانسان بطريقه سريعه و فعاله, في البدايه تشعر بدوار, و صعوبة البصر, بعد ثوان قليله تجد نفسك أعمى, بعدها مباشره تفقد القدره على الكلام فلا تستطيع ان تنطق او حتى تبلع ريقك, و بعد اللدغه بثلاث دقائق تقريبا تصبح مشلولا و غير قادر على التنفس, وهو يلدغ حتى من فوق ملابس السباحه المطاطيه, و لا يوجد له أي علاج سوى ساعات طويله و مؤلمه من مساج القلب و التنفس الاصطناعي حتى يخرج السم من الدم.*




* هذه  الحشرة هي من المخلوقات السامه جدا..و اسمها عفرور بالعبري يعني الغبار, تم اكتشافه سنة 1967 عندما تم ارسال بعض الجنود الاسرائيليين الى صحراء النقب ثم وجدوا ميتين داخل خيماتهم. سم هذه الحشره يقتل الفأر خلال دقيقه واحده, و يقول الخبراء في السم ان سم أفعى الكوبرا يعتبر "قرصة بعوضه" بالنسبه لسم هذا المخلوق.!!!!!!! *[/IMG]

*يتبع*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*مع ان شكلهم حلو بس ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا*
*شكرا لكِ*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا يوجد دراسه تبين من هي الافعى الأخطر في العالم...و لكن أكثر الخبراء و البيولوجيين يشيرون الى هذه الافعى على انها أخطر الافاعي في العالم, فهي تفرز في العضه الواحده ما يكفي من السم لقتل أكثر من 100 رجل بالغ, حيث تصل كمية السم الذي تفرزه في عضه واحده الى 110 ملجرام و هذا السم 50 مره اقوى من سم الكوبرا الهنديه. *__________________________________________________ ______________________





*هذا العنكبوت هو من اخطر و اشرس انواع العناكب...شايفين الانياب اللي نازلات من راسها؟؟
تستطيع ان تخترق بهما حتى الحذاء!!! فتكون قاتله... حيث يعتبر سم الانثى اخطر على الانسان ب 6 مرات من سم الذكر..و الانسان الملدوغ يموت خلال وقت يتراوح من 15 دقيقه الى يومين حسب حالة و قوة الجسم.*

*أما في عالم النباتات*





*هذه النبته يتم وضعها في البيوت من اجل الزينه....اذا اكلت من اوراقها فهي تسبب التهابات شديده و انتفاخات في اللسان و الحبال الصوتيه....و الانتفاخات تسبب اغلاق المجاري التنفسيه فتسبب الاختناق..*
__________________________________________________ 

*يتبع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*هذه النبته التي ربما تشبه التين تتسبب في عرقلة دوران الدم...4 ثمرات منها تكفي لقتل الانسان..*





*هذه يسمونها المامونا القاتله..تسبب نزيف دموي و حرقه قويه في الحنجره و قيء متواصل
و هناك تسجيل لحالات كثيره لأطفال ماتوا بعد اكل حبه واحده منها.*__________________________________________________ 





*هذه الشجره مشهوره في البرازيل و هم يستعملونها في صنع الطحين لكن بعد عدة عمليات كيميائيه للتخلص من المواد الضاره التي عند اكلها تتحول الى نوع من المواد الحامضه التي يمكن ان تقتل الانسان اذا لم يتم علاجه في الوقت المناسب*
*أما من الطيور::*





*هذا العصفور هو الطير الوحيد السام في العالم كله.....حيث يوجد السم على ريش هذا الطائر..
و هو نفس السم الموجود عند الضفادع لكنه لا يعتبر قاتلا لانه موجود بكميات قليله جدا على ريش هذا العصفوور*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وبيعرفنا على حاجت مكنتش اعرفها
بالذات الزرع الى لو اكلته يسبب انتفاخ واختناق
ميرسى يا دون دون على الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*قوووووووووووووووي جدااااااااااااااااااااا" موضوعك اخت Dona Nabil
معلومات جديدة  مشكورررررررررة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحفظنا





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحمى اولاده 
مرسىىىى يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## bonguy (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه الرعب ده يا دونا حرام عليكي ههههههههه
الف شكر يا دونا علي المعلومات الجديدة دي
​*

اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوووع حلوووو كتير
ميرسي ليكي ياغالية


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_ايه ده كله احنا مستهدفين يا جماعه
ربنا يسترها
ميرسى كتييير على المعلومات اللى ترعب
ولاا صحرا نافع ولاا بحر نافع
ميرسىىىىى



​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> mor antonios قال:
> 
> 
> > *مع ان شكلهم حلو بس ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا*
> > *شكرا لكِ*​


*نوووووورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل .. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل وبيعرفنا على حاجت مكنتش اعرفها
> ...


*ميرررسى يا قمررر على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *قوووووووووووووووي جدااااااااااااااااااااا" موضوعك اخت dona nabil
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليم نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل .  ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يحفظنا
> ...


*أمييييييين
ميرررسى لمشاركتك فى الموضوع يا قمرررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا يحمى اولاده
> ...


*اميييييين
ميرررسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> bonguy قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايه الرعب ده يا دونا حرام عليكي ههههههههه
> ...


*انا مبسوطه ان الموضوع خوفك يا بيشوووووى:t30:
ههههههههههه  
نورت الموضوع .. ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> ارووجة قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوووع حلوووو كتير
> > ميرسي ليكي ياغالية


 *نوررررتى الموضوع يا أرووجتى .. ميرررسى يا قمرررر وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _ايه ده كله احنا مستهدفين يا جماعه
> ...


*حلوه مستهدفين دى يا تونى هههههههههه
خد بالك بقى وانت ماشى فى الشارع لحسن تقابل حاجه من الحاجات دى :t30:
نوورررررررت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> حيث يعتبر سم الانثى اخطر على الانسان ب 6 مرات من سم الذكر


*
نيهاااااع عشن يعرفوا بس اننا مش اى كلام هههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الى عايز يتثبت ده
وعلى رأى انطونيوس كلهم شكلهم حلو*


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع سام مهم جدا

شكرا  دونا على الضفادع والافاعي  و  الطيور

انا اول مرة اسمع  ان  الطيور سامة

شكرا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*هههههههههههه ميرررسى ليكى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> amjad-ri قال:
> 
> 
> > *موضوع سام مهم جدا
> ...


*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك يا امجد
ميررررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله يا دونا موضوع فى منتهى الروعة والجمال*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وميرسى اكتير بجد*
*استمتعت اكتير بفرا’ة ها الموضوع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *الله يا دونا موضوع فى منتهى الروعة والجمال*
> ...


*ميررررسى يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## mohib80 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي يا دونا :16_14_21::16_14_21:


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي دونا

بتجذبني المواضيع دي

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

> mohib80 قال:
> 
> 
> > مرسي يا دونا :16_14_21::16_14_21:


*أشكرك على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

> مورا مارون قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسي دونا
> ...


*
نوررررررتى الموضوع يا قمرر ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة
مرسىىىى علي تعبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> لوقا عادل قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة
> > مرسىىىى علي تعبك



*ميرررسى على مرورك وربنا يباركك​*


----------

